# Indepedent Veterans non-profit Vet Homes



## David1 (Nov 9, 2019)

There are a few people out there who want to do the right thing and not wait for the government to do it. One such place is "Eagles Nest Healing Center in Sauk Center MN. They have about 40 acres of land and horses. I came across the director at the VA in Saint Cloud and plan on visiting and volunteering for a stay when the weather warms up in spring. We need more people like this to step up to the plate not just for Vets but also for people who have mental health issues that have held them back and kept them homeless. Warehousing Vets and homeless does not work and dehumanizes people. 
About the Nest - Eagles Nest - https://eagleshealingnest.org/about-the-nest/


----------

